# Owww, My Nose!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

A few minutes ago, I took Wolfie out for the last potty break before bed. Most nights, there is a bunny or 2, or some deer in the yard. Wolfie tries to chase them, and he barks at them. I tell him to leave it and stop barking, and it takes a couple of times before he stops and goes about his business. Tonight, there was a bunny in the middle of the yard that started to flee when I opened the door. Wolfie started to lunge, and I said Leave it. He stopped immediately, and ignored the bunny, even though we could still see and hear it running through the woods. I was so proud that I made a mardi gras out of it, praising Wolfie. He got excited because I was excited. I bent down to give him a hug just as he jumped up to give me a kiss. His head hit my nose and I saw stars. Now my nose is bleeding and hurts like crazy. I don't think it's broken, but OUCH!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I feel your pain, my dog hit my head the other day and for being so small she has a hard head.....very impressive on the leave it---that is such a wonderful command


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

hahaha i'm sorry i HAD to laugh! wolf does this to me ALL THE TIME!! i don't think they realize how big their head and nose are!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

omg that hurts so much. i hope your nose is ok! one time i was weeding in the yard and chobahn ran in front of me and bucked his head...boom...hit me right under the chin. i actually saw stars and everything went black for a second...ya know like in the cartoons when all the little birdies fly around after somebody gets nailed in the head. yeah. that's a quick reminder of how strong they really are!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel your pain. Dogs' heads are made of stone.
Just don't let any law enforcement people know. They will try to put him down for attacking you and being dangerous as in the other thread.
OOOps, too late.
Just kidding ... know that Wolfie's dad is ....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I feel your pain. Dogs' heads are made of stone.
> Just don't let any law enforcement people know. They will try to put him down for attacking you and being dangerous as in the other thread.
> OOOps, too late.
> Just kidding ... know that Wolfie's dad is ....


LMAO! I haven't told him yet, since he was at work when it happened and came home while I was asleep. I am glad to say that while the nose is still tender, it isn't bruised. No harm no foul. LOL


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I feel your pain!!

A few months ago I was laying on my back on the couch and Siren came up to lay with me. She accidentally smacked me HARD in the nose with her foot. (At least I THINK it was an accident!) LOL

Anyway, all of a sudden I felt something in the back of my throat, I sat up and blood was POORING from my nose. (Even with my hand to my nose, I still left a bloody trail from the couch to the bathroom!) Took it a long time to stop too. Luckily as soon as the bleeding stopped I was fine. No bruising and it wasn't sore the next day. She must have hit me "just right". 

NOW when I am laying down and she comes up to snuggle, I cover my face!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry that I had to laugh, been there done that. Glad that your handsome boy did so good with the leave-it. I do hope that your nose is not broken, I was handed a domestic violence card by my boss when mine happened but it was my eye. :shocked:


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol. I love the stories about Wolfie!  I was wrestling with Draco and tugging on his rope when he whipped his head around and knocked my head so hard I thought I was going to black out! Lol. Glad your nose is feeling better though! What a good boy for leaving the rabbit.. Too bad your nose had to pay the price!


----------

